# October flounder



## captainharvey

Flounder gigging in Poc is running at a good pace. Limits are coming quickly, with the past several nights finishing up before midnight. This leaves us plenty of time to book a trip for the second half of the night. 
December still has plenty openings. Check out my new website and calendar for available dates. 
Captain Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey

Last night I had the pleasure of taking an outdoor magazine crew along with a 2 man charter. We got a little later start, but came in with a 4 man limit around 12:30am. 
Flounder gigging continues to stay strong despite the windy conditions. 
I am looking forward to the article coming out next spring.

I do have a surprise opening tonight. Conditions are a little windy and a 2 man trip may have a better outcome. If you can make it, call ASAP. We will meet at Froggies around 7pm.

Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey

Another good night here in POC. The winds really laid down to nothing as the night progressed. It wasn't a super quick night, but not a bad one at all. We had to weed through several smaller flounder to find the keepers. 
We are still in the early stages of the fall flounder run and need some cooler weather to push the bigger ones up. 
Most of what is running right now are the smaller male flounder. We did see a lot of beds of all sizes, but the average last night was a little smaller than last weeks average. 
More to come.

Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey

Gigging lately has been crazy with the winds blowing a different direction everyday. Some nights are perfect, others are very challenging. Some nights we are rewarded with big flounder, and other nights just the average size. 
We need the cooler temps to get the big flounder moving, but each norther seems to just be a wind changer and then back to warmer weather the next day. 
Conditions are looking similar to last year which means that December may be the month to really get in on the bigger flounder during the later part of the run. I still have plenty openings for December.

Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey

That was quick! 
Left Froggies around 7:45pm and headed into the bay. After watching several flounder boats leave before me, I was worried most of my spots would be occupied. 
I settled in on a spot with boats nearby, but working a different area of the bank away from everyone. 
We hit the fish right off the bat, and got selective for the last 5 fish. 
We ended with the 3 man limit at 9:30pm. Today was my birthday and my clients had to drive home, so we were all happy with the quick ending.

Not sure if it was luck or if this front got em moving, as we only stayed in one spot.

Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey

Saturday night was a challenge. The wind just doesn't want to cooperate. 15-20 mph from another direction every other day. 
We were able to grind out a 4 man limit as the flounder decided to move in a little later in the night. 








Sunday night was even more of a challenge. We had the same SE wind of 15-20 mph but the flounder just did not come out to play. We ended up with 6 and missed 2. 
We did pick up some bonus fish before calling it quits. 
Looks like we may get another chance to see some of the early start of the run with some cooler weather at the end of this week. ??? Who knows?









Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com 
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey

Oct 22
Monday night was a little bit of a challenge as we still has some strong SE winds 
Water clarity was fair, but the fish seem to have been spread out pretty thin. 
We rounded up the 2 man limit just after midnight and picked up some bonus fish along the way. 
View attachment 541936


Oct 23
Last night the winds slacked off to around the 10mph range and the flounder came out to feed right at sunset. 
We started picking up fish right away and had the 4 man limit around 8:30pm 
We then decided to pick up some sheepshead that were hanging out in the area before heading in. 
We were working an area that had plenty of water movement and finger sized mullet present. They were scattered on sand pockets, grass and scattered shell bottom. 
The flounder run is not in full effect right now, but some nights several of them can be found grouped together and feeding in the same spot.

View attachment 541940
















I'm booked solid for the rest of the month and December bookings are filling in quickly. 
The run hasn't started yet, which means there will be plenty of quick nights and big flounder in December.

Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey

Picture for Oct 22








Another for Oct 23 
They were filling the box fast than I could transfer them to the ice chest


----------



## captainharvey

Wednesday Oct 24
Another great night of fast action gigging here in POC 
We started at sunset and had the 4 man limit by 9:30pm
Not ready to go in so early, so we motored around and picked up some sheeps to make a full trip out of it.












































Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey

Thursday Oct 25
Flounder continued to stack up in one of my pre-run spots. Another night of easy limits as we gigged the same spot as the previous couple of nights. It is truly awesome to see them coming out in large numbers before the big weather change. 
If only we could read Mother Nature to the same degree as the fish can.

Tides are running high and the winds were calm from the SE.

That's all about to change as the norther is quickly approaching and hindering my efforts for Friday night. Water levels will drop, sandbars will be exposed and all of the current flounder grounds will be flipped upside down. 
Time for a break  
Next week should be good after the front, maybe some of the doormats will present themselves before we are closed out for the month of November

Shawn


----------



## captainharvey

Saturday October 27
We took advantage of the calm north winds Saturday evening to see if the flounder would be out. 
It was a good gamble after moving around a few times in the bay to find clear water. 
We didn't have any record breakers, but the average size was much better than last week. 
We filled the 3 man limit with several over 20" 
Looks like good weather for the next couple of days and hopefully a strong finish for Oct.

Captain Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey

Sunday Oct. 28
Last night was tough despite the near perfect conditions. 
Light north winds and miles of clear water in certain parts of the bay. 
We saw many flounder beds (100s) but not many fish hanging around the shorelines. We moved to several different parts of the bay. Some areas were still murky and areas that were clear only gave us more empty flounder beds. 
It appears as if there was a mass feeding sometime before sunset on Sunday 
We did manage to pick up 10 flounder with one going just under 24" and weighing 6lbs 15oz 
We called it quits around 1am. 
There were plenty of areas that I would like to have tried, but we still have murky water lingering throughout parts of the bay. 
Hope to have better luck tonight.

Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey

We had a strong finish to October here in POC. Some nights were quick and some we had to work for them a bit. 
I believe we were in the earliest stages of the run, but we didn't have enough cool weather to really get em going. 
December should be a great month for flounder gigging between the fronts. 
I will post up the available dates for December in a week or so, time for me to take some time off.

Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------

